# Lange, winddichte Hose mit "wasserdichtem Hintern"



## *Miss Geschick* (20. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche für den Herbst/Winter noch ne bequeme lange Hose. Gerne Softshell.
Sie muss nicht allzu dick sein, wenn es sehr kalt wird zieh ich einfach was drunter.
Sie sollte allerdings winddicht sein und auf der Rückseite wasserdicht, so dass man bei Matschwetter nicht gleich nen nassen Hintern bekommt wenn es mal hochspritzt bei Pfützen etc.
Schnitt eher weiter, ich mag keine engen Hosen. Innenhose brauche ich auch nicht, ich fahr immer ohne Polster 

Hab da bisher nur die VAUDE Qimsa Softshell Pants gefunden :-(


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. September 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hab da bisher nur die VAUDE Qimsa Softshell Pants gefunden :-(



Die ist ja auch ideal, volle Empfehlung  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (20. September 2016)

joa, ganz dicht ist die qimsa nicht, aber ich hab sie seit drei jahren von herbst bis frühjahr im einsatz.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. September 2016)

Ganz dicht muss ja nicht sein. Will damit ja nicht durch den strömenden Regen. Nur das Spritzwasser von unten abhalten bei Pfützen etc


----------



## kreisbremser (20. September 2016)

klare empfehlung, allerdings ist sie für mich über 5°C schon zu warm am bein. bei empfindlichen leuten sicher bis 10°C gut.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2016)

Die Quimsa ist toll, aber sehr warm. Die kann ich erst anziehen, wenn das potentielle Spritzwasser eh schon gefroren ist. Über 0° kocht man in seinem eigenen Saft.

Die Endura MT500 gibts auch in lang. Aber keine Ahnung wie warm und dicht die ist


----------



## murmel04 (20. September 2016)

Quisma klare Empfehlung .
Hab sie seit ein paar Jahren im Einsatz.
Fahre sie unter null bis Ca 10 grad plus, da aber nur wenn die Sonne nicht scheint.
Aber immer nur mit kurzer Polsterhose drunter ( wie die die ich im Sommer auch trage) langt mir locker .

Nass bin ich noch nie gewesen, außer durch die eigene produzierte Nässe


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. September 2016)

Ok, dann schau ich mal wo ich die am besten her bekomme 
Fällt Grösse 40 da normal sind? Bei Platzangst hab ich M falls jemand so evtl nen Vergleich ziehen kann.
Für wärmere Tage hab ich ne kurze Spray Hose. Da kommen zur Not einfach lange Socken mit dazu


----------



## scylla (20. September 2016)

Platzangst (Damen) Gr. S einen Tick zu weit, Vaude (Damen) Gr. 38 perfekt
Die Vaude Damensachen sind im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern recht schmal und lang geschnitten.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. September 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Platzangst (Damen) Gr. S einen Tick zu weit, Vaude (Damen) Gr. 38 perfekt
> Die Vaude Damensachen sind im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern recht schmal und lang geschnitten.



Danke 
Dann bestelle ich mir die mal in 40, passt dann hoffentlich


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. September 2016)

So, Hose ist bestellt. Hab sie bei Bike24 für 112 Euro gefunden 
Hoffe sie passt auch in der bestellten Grösse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanne (15. Oktober 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> joa, ganz dicht ist die qimsa nicht, aber ich hab sie seit drei jahren von herbst bis frühjahr im einsatz.


Die Quisma ist prima, die Spritzer gehen nicht so schnell durch. Ansonsten kenn ich keine Hosen die nur am Hintern wasserdicht sind.


----------



## Rennschnegge (15. Oktober 2016)

Endura mt500 Spray Hose. Gibt es als Shorts, als 3/4 und in lang . Wasserdichter Hintern, Rest "nur" wasserabweisend.
Nachgeschaut, es gibt nur die Shorts fuer Frauen.. 3/4 und lange Hose wohl nur fuer Maenner.. aber mir passt Maenner Groesse S  .


----------



## Drahteseli (21. Oktober 2016)

Nach meiner Erfahrung gestern hab ich hier mal reingeschaut

Ich war mit meiner platzangst "rabbit" unterwegs, das ist deren wasserabweisende zipp-off damenhose. 
Leider war mein Hintern so ziemlich das erste was zuerst kalt und nass war ￼ 

Die Hose ist zwar schon ein knappes Jahr alt, aber die wasserabweisende Funktion war schon recht schnell weg. Außerdem ist am Hintern überwiegend das dünnere, durchlässigere schwarze Material verarbeitet. 

Aber nachdem was ihr so schreibt, werde ich mir die Hosen von VAUDE und endura mal genauer anschauen. 
Wisst ihr ob es die auch in sehr klein gibt, meine platzangst ist mir in XS eigentlich etwas zu groß


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2016)

Wasserabweisend bringt am Hintern halt leider nicht so viel. Da muss es einfach wasserDICHT sein 
Ich habe mir eine weit geschnittene Regenhose gekauft, ne Nummer zu groß, die zieh ich jetzt schnell über die Baggy wenn es nass ist...


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine weit geschnittene Regenhose gekauft, ne Nummer zu groß, die zieh ich jetzt schnell über die Baggy wenn es nass ist...


 Hab ich auch so gemacht; für ganz-obendrüber muß es ein Herrenmodell sein 

In der Übergangszeit fahre ich die Endura MT500 Spray mit einer (engen) Thermo-Laufhose drunter. Passt auch perfekt mit den Knieschonern.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich geh nun heute mal die Quimsa einweihen. Wetter sollte ja gerade passend sein. Etwas nass und zu warm ist es draußen ja auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich geh nun heute mal die Quimsa einweihen. Wetter sollte ja gerade passend sein. Etwas nass und zu warm ist es draußen ja auch nicht



Meine hatte gestern ihren 1. Ausflug in diesem Jahr.
War gerade so der Temperaturbereich wo ich sie trage.
Nass war es nicht wirklich, darf sich auch noch Zeit lassen


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich geh nun heute mal die Quimsa einweihen. Wetter sollte ja gerade passend sein. Etwas nass und zu warm ist es draußen ja auch nicht



Und wie war der Test?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. Oktober 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Und wie war der Test?



Also die Hose ist super. Wenn es zu warm ist draußen wird es bergauf etwas warm. Aber für die kühlere Zeit jetzt ist die ideal 
Sitzt bequem, nix zwickt und es fährt sich super damit.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Oktober 2016)

Stimmt, hab sie nicht über die Hose jammern hören, nur, dass sie eben (noch) ein bissle wam ist


----------



## lucie (24. Oktober 2016)

Die Quimsa kann ich nur um und unter Null Gräder tragen, bei Plusgraden ist sie mir eindeutig zu kuschelig.


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2016)

Da ich mich auch grad mit der Hosenfrage für die kommende, kühlere Saison plage. Was fahrt ihr denn so bei Temperaturen um 0-5°C?

Lange Hose (wenn ja, welche?) 
Skihose (von den Skilangfahrern - hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen)?
Kurze Hose mit langer "Unterhose" (Lauftight z.B.) oder Beinlingen?

Hab aktuell keine lange Hose, weiß aber auch nicht recht, wonach ich schauen soll.


----------



## murmel04 (25. Oktober 2016)

Also ich fahre dann eine 3/4 enge als Untergrund und dann die endura singletrack 3/4 bzw. die spray darüber und dazu Kniestrümpfe.

Hatte früher auch ne lange von shimano war auch ok


----------



## KaetheR (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre die Norrona Fjora (Frauenmodell). 
Hatte ich am Sonntag bei 10 Grad (gefühlt etwas kälter, weil es nass war) an.
Kurze Bikehose mit Polster drunter.
Für die Temperatur klasse. Mit einer wärmeren Hose drunter, wird es für mich auch bei kälteren Temperaturen gehen . 
Was leider nur sehr schade ist (bei dem Preis), dass es am Po keine Verstärkung gibt.


----------



## karmakiller (5. November 2018)

Ich wärme den Thread mal auf : meine Pearl Izumi Alpine wird nach jahrelange Nutzung am Popo immer dünner ... ist eigentlich eine Laufhose, aber das Modell find ich auch nicht mehr; jetzt hab ich mich nach einer neuen umgesehen. Meine Wahl würde eigentlich auf die Vaude Qimsa fallen, wenn ich hier nicht gelesen hätte wie unwahrscheinlich warm sie hält... Also auch bei 10 Grad kann ja schon eine langer Hose tragen, wenn es noch kälter wird, kombiniere ich zur Zeit mit Knielingen und langen Socken , das reicht für die Beine so bis 0 Grad. Ich hab Angst, dass sie ZU warm ist.
Die Ion Shelter gefällt mir noch, aber der Preis 
Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen ?


----------



## Aninaj (5. November 2018)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ich wärme den Thread mal auf : meine Pearl Izumi Alpine wird nach jahrelange Nutzung am Popo immer dünner ... ist eigentlich eine Laufhose, aber das Modell find ich auch nicht mehr; jetzt hab ich mich nach einer neuen umgesehen. Meine Wahl würde eigentlich auf die Vaude Qimsa fallen, wenn ich hier nicht gelesen hätte wie unwahrscheinlich warm sie hält... Also auch bei 10 Grad kann ja schon eine langer Hose tragen, wenn es noch kälter wird, kombiniere ich zur Zeit mit Knielingen und langen Socken , das reicht für die Beine so bis 0 Grad. Ich hab Angst, dass sie ZU warm ist.
> Die Ion Shelter gefällt mir noch, aber der Preis
> Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen ?



Also ich trage bis 0°C kurze Hose mit Knielingen und Skisocken. Kann dann aber so ab 5°C auch ne lange Hose (Craft) mit winddichtem Material vorn, aber durchlässig hinten tragen. Die Qimsa empfand ich aber als viel zu warm. Die würde ich wahrscheinlich so ab -10°C brauchen, bei denen ich aber bisher nie fahren musste, weil's hier nicht so kalt wird...

Ansonsten suche ich auch noch ne lange Hose die bei 10°C funktioniert. Die aktuelle Craft ist aktuell eigentlich noch zu warm, bin es aber leider auf dem Weg zur Arbeit immer so viele Sachen aus- und anziehen zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (23. März 2019)

quimsa is top und das einzige was von vaude was taugt,aber def zu warm.ich hab die als winterhose ,da is sie  perfekt

maloja macht was falsch wenns um oberkörper geht,da ham se sich wohl vermessen bei der standardfrau,aber hosen passen da umso besser,haben auch so nen strecheinsatz im nierenbereich,
der is auch praktisch,da bleibt bei meiner kollegin alles in der hose was nicht ins geschäft gehört falls sie wieder die unteren regale abstaubt und der schnitt schmeichelt ihren hüften

ich mag die auch,da brauch ich keinen gürtel mehr wg dem einsatz

im leben hätte ich keine 100€ ausgegeben für ne kurze hose ,aber kurz nach der mittagspause stand ich mitm schritt im freien und da musste schnell ne hose her..und die sitzt top,hält lange und is sehr ordentlich verarbeitet


----------

